# EOS 7D Mark II: More High ISO Samples



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 28, 2014)

```
<p>Fotoblogia.pl has posted some sample images from the upcoming Canon EOS 7D Mark II. The images at ISO 3200 look pretty awesome to me, especially for APS-C. There’s not a lot of great imagery out there from the EOS 7D Mark II yet, so we should see even better results when the real world stuff comes out.</p>
<p>The initial reception to this camera based on specs was pretty tepid, which I didn’t understand. However, as the sample images and hands-on accounts have come out, there seems to be a pretty big shift to genuine excitement for the camera. I personally can’t wait to shoot some hockey with this camera come November.</p>
<p><a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoblogia/sets/72157647629974871" target="_blank">View Sample Images</a></p>
<p><strong><strong>Canon EOS 7D Mark II $1799: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081808-REG/canon_9128b002_eos_7d_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA7DM2.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NEWZDRG/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NEWZDRG&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=4IHYPE3ZKJN5VL4X" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=7dmarkii" target="_blank">Camera Canada</a></strong></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## jvhigbee (Sep 28, 2014)

After reading the focus info and seeing these images, I am finally going to allow myself to get a little bit excited also. It seems like I have waited such a long time, having sold one 7D and ended up buying another and finally buying the 6D in order to get acceptable IQ and dependable focus accuracy, I've been afraid to hope.


----------



## vlim (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm impressed too by the results, at 3200 iso images look really clean ! and at 6400 it doesn't look bad too, i can't wait to have it...


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

These images have been floating around for almost 2 weeks now. Add them to the pile of worthless jpgs that do very little to reveal what the actual IQ of this camera is at high ISO. We won't be able to come to any substantive conclusions without RAW files.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Sep 28, 2014)

Why are they trickling out pictures? Pretty sure I saw the trampoline shots last week, just put them out there.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 28, 2014)

I have been excited with the specs since before the announcement. IQ is fine with me. Pixel peepers have their reasons for doing so but it's a huge upgrade over the 7D and the extra 1DX type features just send this over the top. Hope they start shipping them ahead of schedule so I can go out and start gloating while those that didn't pre-order get jealous for not doing so.


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Sep 28, 2014)

While it is good to see "more images" they have been posted elsewhere already. However until the production model and software are released we will not know any more.

On paper this camera has the specs and I am cautiously excited. That said I took some excellent shots on my 7D today and know the MKII will be a vast improvement. Hope we have an exact release date soon. 

My pre-order is from www.camerworld.co.uk


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2014)

vlim said:


> I'm impressed too by the results, at 3200 iso images look really clean ! and at 6400 it doesn't look bad too, i can't wait to have it...



ISO 3200 was very good - almost felt like I was viewing an ISO 200 photo, but 1/3 stop later, there's lots of noise IMO.


----------



## risc32 (Sep 28, 2014)

I would say it was tepid due to the small MP increase and canon not making any claims about things like DR. It just looks like a 70d sensor rehash, and maybe it is. 
BUT, that thing it does with indoor shooting, WOW! i have taken tens of thousands of indoor sporting event photos and if this new feature works like they claim, WOW. really if i still did that stuff i would sell my other bodies and get a set of these mk2's straight away. i see no reason to believe that these won't be the best in the world for that purpose, no matter the cost.


----------



## mdmphoto (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow. I've been able to curb my enthusiasm by suspecting a dramatic low-light iq difference between the 7D II and my 6D (which has supplanted my 7D I as the walk-around body). These, - and other, sample shots I've seen so far are coaxing me away from my suspicions and I'm beginning to contemplate how long I'll have to be how good in order to convince the wife that I NEED this camera in my arsenal.
Obviously, with current technology a FF sensor will always out-perform a crop - however, then the 7DII would be a 1D-? or at least a 5D-something. While I may eventually behave myself into a 5D-(Newest), I'd kill myself before I was able to behave enough for a 1D-(Anything).
The thing is, I sorely miss 7D-level AF. With the 6D, while I very rarely wander past 3200 ISO, the resultant low-light images are always satisfactory prior to ppc- as long as the subjects are mostly stationary. I cannot say the same for my daylight BiF and other opportunistic, mostly wildlife shots. To successfully capture BiF or other fast movement with my 6D AF requires an extraordinary amount of planning, intuition, and luck. Of course, a full-frame 7D II would be a 1D-(Something). It seems that my Spring kit will (hopefully) consist of either a 6D and a 7D II, barring the announcement of some unforeseen horrific flaw in the 7D II, or a 5D-(Newest) after selling off everything else for whatever I can get...


----------



## Pompo (Sep 28, 2014)

download this image at its largest original file (it's taken @ 6400 ISO),https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoblogia/15255455365/in/set-72157647629974871when viewed at 33% in Photoshop it already starts to show high noise, at 50% is bad I KNOW is a crop camera and it as an improvement over the 7D, but after so many years?


----------



## Woody (Sep 28, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> The initial reception to this camera based on specs was pretty tepid, which I didn’t understand.



Dynamic range...


----------



## dpackman (Sep 28, 2014)

You want to shoot some hockey with this? Must be a sturdier build than ever.


----------



## candc (Sep 28, 2014)

I think there is a lot to be excited about with this camera. The IQ looks to be as good or better than any other aps-c camera to date its super fast and it seems to have the best AF system ever? Unless I am missing something then this camera looks to be able to do just what it is meant to do in a very high performance way?


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 28, 2014)

Rick said:


> vlim said:
> 
> 
> > I'm impressed too by the results, at 3200 iso images look really clean ! and at 6400 it doesn't look bad too, i can't wait to have it...
> ...



With current 7D II specs, I think clean 3200ISO is very attractive for crop body. Anything higher & cleaner than 3200 could be a risk for FF world.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 28, 2014)

dpackman said:


> You want to shoot some hockey with this? Must be a sturdier build than ever.



I think what he meant was using it for warmups. Game time with full contact is best left to 1 series bodies.


----------



## dufflover (Sep 28, 2014)

Woody said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The initial reception to this camera based on specs was pretty tepid, which I didn’t understand.
> ...


I would've guessed because not everyone is deliberately playing dumb and pretending the 70D didn't exist for a while and the IQ is equivalent to that.


----------



## whothafunk (Sep 28, 2014)

until i see indoor action (sport) images in poorly lit gymnasiums, i will not call 7DII to be an improvement in High ISO department over the 70D. daily high ISO shots don't show nothing, neither do well lit structures at night.


----------



## lol (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm excited over the 7D mk2, just not over image quality from the sensor. The AF is what has practically sold it to me already.

As far as jpeg outputs are concerned, I don't see any radical difference in noise at higher ISO than what we have already. We still get the high ISO mush and, in these examples, chroma noise that hasn't been processed out.


----------



## AJ (Sep 28, 2014)

What about low iso. My 7D is noisy at 100 iso. Any improvement?


----------



## cmh716 (Sep 28, 2014)

So what are the thoughts of what the 5DMK4 will be? Essentially a 7DMII with a FF, higher MP sensor and a FPS of 6-8? Hmm, torn between waiting or sticking to APS-C for another several years. I rarely use my 70-200mm f/2.8L IS on my current 7D because it's too long and was considering moving to FF. Would love to see 5DMK4 with similar specs as 7DMK2.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 28, 2014)

I flipped through the AF guide the other day, and people need to start really seeing how much awesomeness that has trickled down from the 1dX, plus new features. This camera is a sports/bif dream if you ask me. Superb AF coverage, must be the best coverage ever? And all the tuning you can to to the AF in the same way as the 1dX will open a brand new world for people not in the 1d market. I would be over the moon excited if I wasn't in the 1d crowd, and even now I can't wait to have a go.

And the anti-flickering mode for fluorecent light? Are you kidding me? That is a game changer...

It is going to be as huge as the original 7d.

-And buyers, PLEASE do read the AF guide and really understand how to make use of the AF system, because if you don't, you will miss out BIG TIME...

I saw the 7d2 also now can assign different AF settings to the AF-ON button and the *-button, and that is probably my most favorite feature of the 1dX.

Yes, I do realize this thread is about IQ and noise, but that shouldn't be the main reason to buy or not but the 7d2. But you take a fantastic shot with perfect focus in a ridicolous fast pace situation and that epic moment, or would you like a miss focused shot that is superclean with 14 stops of DR? Then buy another camera.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 28, 2014)

dufflover said:


> I would've guessed because not everyone is deliberately playing dumb and pretending the 70D didn't exist for a while and the IQ is equivalent to that.



It's _better_ than the 70D - and I say that with the confidence of someone who actually _owns_ a 70D, knows how to convert and process its high ISO files _really_ well, and has been comparing it to the 7D Mk II Raws available on Imaging Resource (which I can also convert, in Photo Ninja) for a while now. 

_Sorry to be speaking from a position of actual first-hand experience and knowledge... _


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 28, 2014)

AJ said:


> What about low iso. My 7D is noisy at 100 iso. Any improvement?



Yes, as even a cursory effort to track down some 100 ISO 70D files online would have confirmed - the 70D is a _ton_ better than the 7D at low ISO, and the 7D Mark II is an improvement on that.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 28, 2014)

cmh716 said:


> So what are the thoughts of what the 5DMK4 will be? Essentially a 7DMII with a FF, higher MP sensor and a FPS of 6-8? Hmm, torn between waiting or sticking to APS-C for another several years. I rarely use my 70-200mm f/2.8L IS on my current 7D because it's too long and was considering moving to FF. Would love to see 5DMK4 with similar specs as 7DMK2.


It is possible that 5D Mark IV has the same AF system of 7D Mark II. However, I doubt very much that will have more than 6 shots per second. I also doubt it will have more than 24 megapixel.


----------



## garyknrd (Sep 28, 2014)

Viggo said:


> I flipped through the AF guide the other day, and people need to start really seeing how much awesomeness that has trickled down from the 1dX, plus new features. This camera is a sports/bif dream if you ask me. Superb AF coverage, must be the best coverage ever? And all the tuning you can to to the AF in the same way as the 1dX will open a brand new world for people not in the 1d market. I would be over the moon excited if I wasn't in the 1d crowd, and even now I can't wait to have a go.
> 
> And the anti-flickering mode for fluorecent light? Are you kidding me? That is a game changer...
> 
> ...



It's got the functions, but that is it. The AF module on the 1Dx and 5DII are light years ahead of the 7D II. I for one am very disappointed. Just because of that I will never buy one.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 28, 2014)

Pompo said:


> download this image at its largest original file (it's taken @ 6400 ISO),https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoblogia/15255455365/in/set-72157647629974871when viewed at 33% in Photoshop it already starts to show high noise, at 50% is bad I KNOW is a crop camera and it as an improvement over the 7D, but after so many years?



That's ISO 6400 for heaven's sake. At 3200 it looks really impressive. Better than the 2009 FF 5DII infact.


----------



## Marauder (Sep 28, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>Fotoblogia.pl has posted some sample images from the upcoming Canon EOS 7D Mark II. The images at ISO 3200 look pretty awesome to me, especially for APS-C. There’s not a lot of great imagery out there from the EOS 7D Mark II yet, so we should see even better results when the real world stuff comes out.</p>
> <p>The initial reception to this camera based on specs was pretty tepid, which I didn’t understand. However, as the sample images and hands-on accounts have come out, there seems to be a pretty big shift to genuine excitement for the camera. I personally can’t wait to shoot some hockey with this camera come November.</p>
> <p><a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoblogia/sets/72157647629974871" target="_blank">View Sample Images</a></p>
> <p><strong><strong>Canon EOS 7D Mark II $1799: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081808-REG/canon_9128b002_eos_7d_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA7DM2.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NEWZDRG/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NEWZDRG&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=4IHYPE3ZKJN5VL4X" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=7dmarkii" target="_blank">Camera Canada</a></strong></strong></p>
> <p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>



I don't get the tepid reaction either...although it's primarily based on DRivel from what I've seen. 

Personally, I think this camera will ROCK, at least for wildlife/sports shooters!


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 28, 2014)

garyknrd said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I flipped through the AF guide the other day, and people need to start really seeing how much awesomeness that has trickled down from the 1dX, plus new features. This camera is a sports/bif dream if you ask me. Superb AF coverage, must be the best coverage ever? And all the tuning you can to to the AF in the same way as the 1dX will open a brand new world for people not in the 1d market. I would be over the moon excited if I wasn't in the 1d crowd, and even now I can't wait to have a go.
> ...



*Do you have proof?*


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 28, 2014)

garyknrd said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I flipped through the AF guide the other day, and people need to start really seeing how much awesomeness that has trickled down from the 1dX, plus new features. This camera is a sports/bif dream if you ask me. Superb AF coverage, must be the best coverage ever? And all the tuning you can to to the AF in the same way as the 1dX will open a brand new world for people not in the 1d market. I would be over the moon excited if I wasn't in the 1d crowd, and even now I can't wait to have a go.
> ...



What are your expectations for 7D II?


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 28, 2014)

*My theory for the tepid response*

My theory for the tepid response: Most people who might be interested in the 7D also have experience with, or access to, full frame DSLRs. They are spoiled by the full frame image quality.

Someone once said that Canon's goal for the 7D2 was to make it so desirable that full frame owners would want to own an APS-C camera as their second body. While the 7D2 will appeal to limited groups, like sports photographers, I think it needs to demonstrate extremely good IQ to interest many pro and enthusiast photographers. 

I'm waiting for the test images from DP Review. I always compare the crop sensor images with my current main camera, the 5D3, using the DP Review image comparison widget.


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: My theory for the tepid response*



drmikeinpdx said:


> I'm waiting for the test images from DP Review. I always compare the crop sensor images with my current main camera, the 5D3, using the DP Review image comparison widget.



Don't hold your breath. It's been about 3 years since the 1DX was announced and they still have not taken test images for the widget or done a review on it. The 7DIII might be available by the time they get around to it. 

Personally, I don't think that the response is all that tepid. There are just a few individuals who go for every opportunity to bash this camera that they have never even seen yet. I believe that those of us who are looking forward to this excellent camera (as a compliment to my FF 5D3 in my case) don't really care about arguing with those who have endless air for baseless complaining. While they continue to wear out their keyboards about how the grass is greener on the other side of the fence, we will be in the field producing excellent quality images with the POS cameras we stupidly purchased.


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> I don't care how accurate the focus is if the RAW file is noisy at 1600 ISO and higher. Cleaning the noise will reduce the sharpness, so what good is it?



I disagree. I'd rather have in focus shots with noise to deal with over out of focus shots that had nice clean shadows. From a high ISO perspective, if this camera is what the 5D3 is to the 5D2, then I think it will be a substantial upgrade. Luminance noise is far easier to clean up in post and for me the 5D3 produced usable images at higher ISO than it's predecessor.


----------



## Jordan23 (Sep 28, 2014)

garyknrd said:


> It's got the functions, but that is it. The AF module on the 1Dx and 5DII are light years ahead of the 7D II. I for one am very disappointed. Just because of that I will never buy one.


Do you say that because of the missing ability to link spot-metering to the selected AF point as in 1DX?
7D mk2 has exactly the same AI Servo AF algorithm as the 1DX.
In addition a new RGB + IR metering sensor with 150,000 pixels.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 28, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > ...This camera is a sports/bif dream if you ask me....
> ...



Do you think all people shoot the same as you, or do you think perhaps there are asport shooters that shoot exclusively in fluorecent environment? Cus I know a few of them, and I know what they feel about the flickering.

I never said game changer for bif and wildlife. I said it was superb if you're not in the high end 1d market. I said the anti flickering mode is a game changer, and it is.

And if you think a properly focused image gets as soft as a OOF shot with less noise, well then I don't what to say, other than you're doing it wrong.


----------



## lol (Sep 28, 2014)

garyknrd said:


> It's got the functions, but that is it. The AF module on the 1Dx and 5DII are light years ahead of the 7D II. I for one am very disappointed. Just because of that I will never buy one.



I presume that's the 5D3 not 2? The 5D3 AF was a disappointment to me as they decided not to include the metering sensor tracking assist from the 1D X, even if it has the rest of the stuff, that would have been the selling point to me. I suspect it would have put the 5D3 rather too close to the 1D X at the time. Thus for my uses at least, the 7D2 is on paper miles ahead of the 5D3. Of course, it remains to be proven in use. Anyway, now the precedent has been set, it seems likely the 5D4 will get a similar upgrade whenever that will be.

In general, I wonder if it would be fair to say those that like the 7D like the 7D2. If you didn't like the 7D for your uses, the 7D2 isn't likely to change that.


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 28, 2014)

Viggo said:


> I never said game changer for bif and wildlife. I said it was superb if you're not in the high end 1d market. I said the anti flickering mode is a game changer, and it is.



I think it's hard to understand how big of a deal this is if you haven't shot indoor sports in crappy lighting.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 28, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > ...This camera is a sports/bif dream if you ask me....
> ...



Baloney. It would take a hell of a lot of noise reduction to reduce real resolution as much as a tiny bit of missed focus does.


----------



## risc32 (Sep 28, 2014)

raptor3x said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I never said game changer for bif and wildlife. I said it was superb if you're not in the high end 1d market. I said the anti flickering mode is a game changer, and it is.
> ...



So it looks like Viggo and raptor3x are probably the only guys here(besides me, duh)who even know what this new feature cures. They say it cures it, but it's almost a fantasy that they are able to pull this off. Anyway it's good to know that out of the thousands of photo guys here, 3 guys(me included) know what the hell is going on.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 28, 2014)

risc32 said:


> raptor3x said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Four.


----------



## Steve (Sep 28, 2014)

risc32 said:


> So it looks like Viggo and raptor3x are probably the only guys here(besides me, duh)who even know what this new feature cures. They say it cures it, but it's almost a fantasy that they are able to pull this off. Anyway it's good to know that out of the thousands of photo guys here, 3 guys(me included) know what the hell is going on.



I can't even imagine how it would work for stills. I'm pretty sure its a video feature. But as someone that occasionally shoots indoor sports, I hope I'm wrong!



Canon1 said:


> Jackson_Bill said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care how accurate the focus is if the RAW file is noisy at 1600 ISO and higher. Cleaning the noise will reduce the sharpness, so what good is it?
> ...



This might sound totally crazy here but I'd like both of these things in the same camera but I guess false dilemmas can be fun too.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 28, 2014)

Steve said:


> risc32 said:
> 
> 
> > So it looks like Viggo and raptor3x are probably the only guys here(besides me, duh)who even know what this new feature cures. They say it cures it, but it's almost a fantasy that they are able to pull this off. Anyway it's good to know that out of the thousands of photo guys here, 3 guys(me included) know what the hell is going on.
> ...



It only works for stills. The metering sensor senses the lighting flicker frequency and synchronizes shutter release to the peaks of the flickering lights. Not only are all shots the same, they also get the maximum light.


----------



## Steve (Sep 28, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> It only works for stills. The metering sensor senses the lighting flicker frequency and synchronizes shutter release to the peaks of the flickering lights. Not only are all shots the same, they also get the maximum light.



Really. That sounds pretty amazing. Where were you seeing that? I haven't seen anything about the specifics of the feature anywhere.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 28, 2014)

Steve said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > It only works for stills. The metering sensor senses the lighting flicker frequency and synchronizes shutter release to the peaks of the flickering lights. Not only are all shots the same, they also get the maximum light.
> ...



Page 47 of the AF guide


----------



## Steve (Sep 28, 2014)

Viggo said:


> Page 47 of the AF guide



Ah, nice. 

So...you guys download and read camera manuals for fun, huh?


----------



## Viggo (Sep 28, 2014)

Steve said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Page 47 of the AF guide
> ...



Well, YEAH! 8) ;D


----------



## luckydude (Sep 29, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> risc32 said:
> 
> 
> > raptor3x said:
> ...



Might be five but I want to try it. If it really works, yeah, five.


----------



## pwp (Sep 29, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > ...This camera is a sports/bif dream if you ask me....
> ...


The Anti-Flicker mode will be a game changer for lots of photographers, not least corporate shooters who spend a lot of time in fluoro lit office locations. 
Correcting the color shift from one frame to the next can be a huge time waster in post production. 

I wasn't 100% sure exactly what the Anti Flicker mode was but found this article from Canon:
http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2014/eos7dmkii_antiflicker.htmlp

-pw


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 29, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> It could well be that I'm doing NR wrong and if you have any suggestions, I would appreciate them.



Start with this:

Sharpening 40, Radius 1, Detail 25, Masking 40
Luminance NR 40, Detail 90, Contrast 0
Color NR 25, Detail 50, Smoothness 50

Messing around: For more detail, try increasing the first two detail sliders (say, 30 and 100) and sharpening (say, 50-60). For more NR, try increasing L-NR without decreasing detail first.


----------



## garyknrd (Sep 29, 2014)

2n10 said:


> garyknrd said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



7D II AF sensor specs. http://www.brochures.canon-europe.com/getFile.php?productid=9090&languageid=-111

1Dx AF sensor specs. http://cpn.canon-europe.com/files/education/technical/eos_1d_x_explained/AF_guide_EOS-1DX_eng.pdf

It took me all of about 5 minutes to find the difference.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 29, 2014)

garyknrd said:


> 7D II AF sensor specs. http://www.brochures.canon-europe.com/getFile.php?productid=9090&languageid=-111
> 
> 1Dx AF sensor specs. http://cpn.canon-europe.com/files/education/technical/eos_1d_x_explained/AF_guide_EOS-1DX_eng.pdf
> 
> It took me all of about 5 minutes to find the difference.



No matter what difference you're talking about (there are several), none of them come anywhere close to correctly being described by the term "light years". And several of those subtle differences are in favor of the 7D Mark II, including coverage.


----------



## garyknrd (Sep 29, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> garyknrd said:
> 
> 
> > 7D II AF sensor specs. http://www.brochures.canon-europe.com/getFile.php?productid=9090&languageid=-111
> ...



No sweat. Enjoy your new 7D II. I personally will pass.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 29, 2014)

I have ordered this camera as a supplement to my 1DX. I will use it to get more reach (primarily birds) and less need for cropping. I will also use it with the 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x on longer hikes, to save the weight of multiple lenses and the 1DX. I will most likely get the 300mm f2.8L IS II for this use (with the xIII extenders) and also buy a super-zoom (probably the Tamron 16-300) for my wife, to be her walk-around camera on vacations and trips.

For that use, with what I have seen of its performance, including playing with the image files I have found and reading the AF manual, I believe this will be a Great camera and I am really looking forward to getting my hands on it.


----------



## dufflover (Sep 29, 2014)

I own a 70D as well and they look pretty much the same to me ...


----------



## Viggo (Sep 29, 2014)

For NR process in Lr I do this:

First off set EVERYTHING to 0 , including tone curve camera calibration, sharpening NR everything to 0 and hold alt key and press "SET AS DEFAULT", that way you are in control and don't leave anything to any Adobe auto [email protected]

NR before sharpening always. I pull the color noise down first as it is easier to see what is left of luminance noise. Then a slight pull on that until there is a little noise, but not a lot. 

Then for sharpening there is one key you always have to use, and that is the ALT-key, hold it down while pulling the sliders to see the effect. As a general rule I use around 70 for low iso clean shots, and decrease to around 30-40 for very high iso (above 8000)

The radius I hardly touch, don't like over 0,7. But use the ALT key again to see that you're juuust covering the edges and that it doesn't go to far and cause halos.

Then the Detail slider is pushed up, while holding the ALT-key of course. I tend to go high on this one to really get the crispness, but also dependendt on the iso, release the ALT-key to see if you're where you want.

And then go back and pull the amount up or down slightly to finish it off.

And then the most important slider, Masking. Hold the ALT-key and see that only the edges, and a bit more is sharpened, if it's black no sharpening is added to that area, but if you ONLY do edges it looks unatural at high iso's. You need sort of a sharpening gradient to make the shot look balanced.

Here's an example where it's very important to only sharpen what is focused on, because most of the shot is a blur, and why sharpen that?


----------



## Nethawk (Sep 29, 2014)

garyknrd said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > garyknrd said:
> ...



7D II MSRP http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081808-REG/canon_9128b002_eos_7d_mark_ii.html

1Dx MSRP http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html

Just sayin'.

It took me about 12 seconds...

You've complained about this in several forums, but previously you were waiting for a price drop. Now your mind has changed. We'll see in a year, I'd bet you will own this camera once field tests narrow that $5k gap.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 29, 2014)

Viggo said:


> NR before sharpening always.



You do realize that the order of application makes no difference to the final result, correct? It may make a difference to what numbers you end up choosing and how you choose them, but the application order is hard coded into the Camera Raw code.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 29, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > NR before sharpening always.
> ...



Hm, I have always liked the results better that way, and I have watched a few tutorials back in the day, and at Adobe they have said, always start with NR so you don't sharpen the noise, but remove it first. And that makes sense so I have always done that.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Sep 29, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > ...This camera is a sports/bif dream if you ask me....
> ...



Nailed it. the NR will just reduce sharpness, which is already hard to get on a bird in flight for instance. The tepid response from the market is because we waited 5 years and they basically vomited up a 5% improvement over the 70D. The AF points are great, but for me for instance, the center point is what I use on 95% of my wildlife shots. The sensor doesn't look much better than a 70D, and as someone earlier in the thread noted, they found the full-sized versions of some of these shots and they're completely useless when at even 50%. In other words they keep releasing these compressed versions, like 2MP versions of a 20MP shot. I could shoot at 3200 on a T2i and get it to look decent at that ratio...


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 29, 2014)

Viggo said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



In Lightroom (or Camera Raw), it doesn't matter. The final numbers are all that matter.

Try this. Apply 100L-NR and then 100 sharpening and export an image. Then reset and apply 100 sharpening and then 100L-NR and export again. Now, compare the final images. They will be identical.

Note that doing the same in Photoshop (not using the Camera Raw plugin) WILL depend on the order of application.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Sep 29, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Jackson_Bill said:
> 
> 
> > It could well be that I'm doing NR wrong and if you have any suggestions, I would appreciate them.
> ...



If I put luminance that high my shots look like they were taken with vaseline smeared over the lens.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 29, 2014)

AccipiterQ said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson_Bill said:
> ...



Not if the detail slider is high enough (90-100).


----------



## Khalai (Sep 29, 2014)

AccipiterQ said:


> The tepid response from the market is because we waited 5 years and they basically vomited up a 5% improvement over the 70D. The AF points are great, but for me for instance, the center point is what I use on 95% of my wildlife shots. The sensor doesn't look much better than a 70D, and as someone earlier in the thread noted, they found the full-sized versions of some of these shots and they're completely useless when at even 50%. In other words they keep releasing these compressed versions, like 2MP versions of a 20MP shot. I could shoot at 3200 on a T2i and get it to look decent at that ratio...



If you use center point only, then this camera is clearly not for you. Why then even bother complaining? Just get 6D, use center point only and be happy about ISO 3200 images with little noise  Also the 6D is cheaper than 7D2, so you even save money


----------



## pwp (Sep 30, 2014)

Here's a new set of 7D2 samples posted at DP Review:
http://www.dpreview.com/articles/8990609305/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii-real-world-samples-beta

-pw


----------



## justaCanonuser (Sep 30, 2014)

pwp said:


> Here's a new set of 7D2 samples posted at DP Review:
> http://www.dpreview.com/articles/8990609305/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii-real-world-samples-beta
> 
> -pw



The ISO 12800 sample 

http://www.dpreview.com/galleries/reviewsamples/photos/3034889/7dii_beta_iso12800_030a9228?inalbum=canon-eos-7d-mark-ii-beta-real-world-samples

is pretty impressive, my old 7D would have produced a much more noisier image. As a birder/wildlife shooter I look forward to see more high ISO samples with fine texture such as feathers, fur...


----------



## AccipiterQ (Sep 30, 2014)

Khalai said:


> AccipiterQ said:
> 
> 
> > The tepid response from the market is because we waited 5 years and they basically vomited up a 5% improvement over the 70D. The AF points are great, but for me for instance, the center point is what I use on 95% of my wildlife shots. The sensor doesn't look much better than a 70D, and as someone earlier in the thread noted, they found the full-sized versions of some of these shots and they're completely useless when at even 50%. In other words they keep releasing these compressed versions, like 2MP versions of a 20MP shot. I could shoot at 3200 on a T2i and get it to look decent at that ratio...
> ...



Need a crop body, 6D doesn't fit. I was hoping the 7Dii would be a greater upgrade. The market response is rational here. There's probably a lot of people like me that are disappointed. 

edit: Looked at some of the new samples, doesn't look awful, but again I'd like to see some RAWs.


----------



## Khalai (Sep 30, 2014)

AccipiterQ said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > AccipiterQ said:
> ...



I'd dare to say, that 7D2 is rather greater upgrade, just not for your needs unfortunately. I, too, would like to see crop sensors performing better. But you can derive from the FF performance. Unless, there is a great step up in the FF front, here can't be in the crop department either. After all, you are using just 40% of the FF area in the end. I guess 7D2 was overhyped and people are rather disappointed being it "merely an evolutionary" upgrade to the 7D.


----------



## trickys77 (Oct 1, 2014)

If you want a low noise crop sensor the FujiFilm X-T1 is the current market leader IMO. Checkout the images on http://www.imaging-resource.com/IMCOMP/COMPS01.HTM 

Just a shame it doesn't have the same lense range...


----------



## that1guyy (Oct 1, 2014)

if only the video wasn't such a piece of crap I would've pre-ordered one.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 1, 2014)

AccipiterQ said:


> The tepid response from the market





AccipiterQ said:


> The market response is rational here. There's probably a lot of people like me that are disappointed.



WTF? What market response are you talking about? The first day the 7DII was released it hit #1 on the Amazon Best Sellers List. It's not there now, only because *pre-orders* always drop off after the first day or two. 

The dang thing won't even be available until November, so the only market response out there are people gossiping on forums and judging by the comments on this forum, including several who have pre-ordered or know others who have pre-ordered, it looks more like a hit than a miss.

If you don't like the camera, that's fine, but don't just make up crap.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 1, 2014)

unfocused said:


> WTF? What market response are you talking about?



The market response according to the law of accipiterQ: I sayeth therefor it be true.


----------

